# 1942 7.62x54r Finnish M-39 Mosin-Nagant break down guide



## rainsquall (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello to all I am new to the site and had heard from a frend that the people here were well informed all around good people. Well I am hoping that someone out there can help me I have recently recived a 1942 Finnish M-39 Mosin-Nagant 7.62x54r and I am trying to find a break down guid for it so I can take it apart and give it a good cleaning. If some one can help please write me at [email protected] I check my e-mail very offten


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.surplusrifle.com/finnishmosin/index.asp

In addition to what I linked for you.


----------

